# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Hoe krijg ik een kalknagel dunner

## dotito

Een paar jaar geleden ben ik geopereerd aan mijn teennagels door die contant ingroeide. Nu jaren later heb ik één nageltje dat een kalknagel is geworden. Ik heb al een speciaal product voor gaan halen voor hem terug gewoon te krijgen, maar met weinig resultaat. Probleem is dat ik hem niet eens kan knippen. 

Weet er soms iemand hoe ik ik die nagel dunner kan krijgen? Of zijn er mensen met dezelfde ervaring.

Alle tips zijn welkom  :Wink:

----------


## mammalou

Lief laat je nageltje even door een pedicure dun laten slijpen okay ....??????

Geluk er mee ....rode zwaai ...knuff .....Mammalou

----------


## Oki07

Volgens onderstaande moet je bij een langdurige kalknagel aan de pillen  :Frown: 

http://www.huidconsult.nl/portal/ind...mmelnagel.html

http://www.scholl.nl/NL/voetverzorgi...a1ec98356150b9

----------


## dotito

@mamalou,

ja dat kan ik misschien wel is doen langs een pedicure gaan. Al hoe wel dat ik er niet zo voor ben dat ze aan mijn voeten bezig zijn :Wink: 


@oki07,

Aan de pillen vergeet dat maar daar ga ik niet aan beginnen. Die pillen zijn echt niet gezond voor u lever. Zoek meer gezonder alternatieven.......

En zo'n product als scholl heb ik al speciaal voor kalknagels te behandelen, maar dan van merk excilor. Is een vrij nieuw product, moet naar schijnt helpen, maar het duurt heel heel lang voor de kalknagel is uitgegroeid. Weet je een nagel op zich groeit zo wie zo niet zo snel, vandaar. 

Is nl zo een kalknagel moet je zo kort mogelijk houden voor de schimmel, maar probleem is dat ik hem niet kan knippen"te dik".
Gelukkig is het aan mijn klein teentje dat het niet zo op valt, wat ik vind dat zo lelijk als je slippers/sandalen draagt.

Toch bedankt voor de links  :Wink: 

Liefs Do

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg Do, het doet òòk pijn als je met je kleine teennagel tegen je schoen aandrukt....

wat mammalou zegt zou ik òòk zeggen...de pedicure kan het dunner slijpen met speciale apparatuur..ik had het er laatst nog over met een pedicure die vlak bij mijn huis woont en mij geholpen heeft met een likdoorn die ingegroeid was waardoor ik een groot probleem had....sterkte ermee...geld uitgeven is niet altijd leuk aan dit soort karweitjes, ( ik koop liever wat leuks in de uitverkoop)  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ik ben er wel achter gekomen hoe belangrijk U voeten zijn...ons "hele" gewicht staat erop...zelf prutsen doe ik niet meer...pedicure's zijn er voor opgeleid om dit zo goed mogelijk te behandelen  :Embarrassment:  ook speciaal voor mensen met suikerziekte...aangezien jij al veel last hebt van je rug is dit best belangrijk....fijne avond Dodito....succes ermee of heb ik dat al gezegd.....ja ik moet eten...mijn hoofd word tmoe....Daggggggg

Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Nee pijn heb ik er niet aan dat is het probleem niet, ziet er alleen niet uit. En die nagel is ook zo dik dat ik hem zelf niet kan knippen.
Ga maar eens een afspraak maken met een pedicure.


Ja onze voeten zijn heel belangrijk daar moet je zeker zorg voor dragen. Heb een paar jaar terug maanden gesukkeld met ingegroeide nagels met gevolg dat het tot een operatie is gekomen, dus kan het wel weten. Daarna heb ik dan ook nog eens een zware ontsteking op mijn nagelbed gekregen pff...dat was echt afzien die periode. Heb 1 jaar niet in schoenen kunnen lopen enkel slippers/birkenstock.

Alé lieve Elisa, voor jou ook een fijne avond en bedankt voor jou goede zorgen hé  :Wink: 

En veel liefs terug  :Embarrassment:  x x x

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Dootje,

Ach gelukkig heb je geen pijn, maar wat vreselijk dat je een operatie aan je voeten kreeg....brrrrrrrrrrrrrr wat eng allemaal....trek je beurs maar open en "ga" maar na een pedicure...ik ben òòk van plan om dat te gaan doen...alleen mijn teentje is tijdelijk behandeld, er was geen tijd voor meer dus dat komt in augustus.....probleem tijdelijk opgelost....
kalm aan lieverd, ik denk òòk aan jou en je zere lichaam enz....doegieeeeeeee

Liefs Elisa xxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## mcolin

Beste dotito, een medicinale behandeling (met tabletten die terbafine of itraconazal bevatten) zou ik inderdaad afraden, want een dergelijke behandeling kan bijwerkingen hebben als maag- en darmstoornissen.

Wat ik u zou aanraden is om de kalknagel met anti-schimmeltinctuur te behandelen. Dit vereist wel discipline van uw kant: tweemaal daags de aangetaste kalknagel insmeren en om de paar dagen brokkelige delen van de kalknagel wegknippen, vijlen of schrapen.

Pedicure kan u overwegen, maar dit effect is slechts tijdelijk. U kan toch moeilijk om de zoveel dagen naar de pedicure gaan?

Ten slotte kan u steeds bij de huisarts terecht, oftewel kan u een kijkje nemen op onze website over voetschimmel en schimmelnagels  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@mcolin,


Nee nee een medicinale behandeling doe ik sowiezo niet omdat ik weet dat dat heel slecht is. Ben ondertussen al een paar maand een product aan gebruiken en dat smeer ik 2 x per dag plus dat ik de nagel ook vijl en moet zeggen dat ik toch al een heel klein beetje resultaat zie. 

In ieder geval toch bedankt voor de links en u reactie  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

We zijn nu bijna vijf maanden verder. Ik ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je nagel gaat - zou je dat eens kunnen melden?

(Hoeft natuurlijk niet, mag wel - dat is aan jou.)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja ik ben eigenlijk ook wel benieuwd...we praten er niet meer over omdat we op andere topics zitten...goede vraag Flogiston.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gaat het wel goed met jou voeten? haha  :Big Grin: 
fijn weekend....
Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Oh, was jij dat... Sorry, ik had kennelijk niet goed opgelet.

Naast mijn nagels moet ik regelmatig een soort wild vlees wegknippen. Zolang ik nog lenig genoeg ben om er goed bij te kunnen, werkt dat afdoende.

----------


## christel1

Do, 
Ik denk dat je voor een kalknagel bij een medische pedicure moet zijn en niet bij een gewone pedicure, naar het schijnt is er een verschil. En ik heb al reclame gezien op tv dat er een bepaald product voor handen is om je kalknagel te laten "inkrimpen" maar ik weet niet meer hoe het heet. Misschien eens navraag doen bij je huisarts of je apotheek ? 
Groetjes

----------


## Flogiston

Dat zou best eens kunnen, Christel1.

Ik heb ooit begrepen dat een kalknagel wordt veroorzaakt door een schimmelinfectie. Die schimmel zit diep in de nagel, vaak zelfs aan de onderkant van de nagel. Nu is het materiaal van de nagel nogal ondoordringbaar voor allerlei stoffen; daarom zou het aanstippen of inwrijven van de nagel niet veel zin hebben, omdat de zalf of de tinctuur nooit diep genoeg kan doordringen om de schimmel te doden.

De enige mogelijkheid zou dan zijn: medicijnen slikken. Die hebben weliswaar vaak bijwerkingen, dus het is een afweging of je liever een paar weken tot enkele maanden lang die bijwerkingen hebt, maar dan definitief van je kalknagels verlost bent, of dat je liever geen bijwerkingen hebt, maar dan je leven lang je nagels heel goed zult moeten verzorgen om de symptomen zo goed mogelijk te verbergen.

Kort gezegd: het is een keuze tussen het aanpakken van de oorzaak maar dan de bijwerkingen voor lief nemen, of de bijwerkingen niet accepteren en je dan noodgedwongen beperken tot levenslange symptoombestrijding.

Dit is wat ik ervan heb begrepen. Maar ik geef direct toe dat ik hier niet heel veel van afweet. Het is dus best mogelijk dat mijn kennis intussen al een tijd verouderd is - de ontwikkelingen gaan tenslotte snel, ook op dit gebied.

Als iemand dus mijn ongelijk kan aantonen: graag, daar leren we allemaal van, inclusief ikzelf.

----------


## christel1

Do, 
Gebruik jij soms veel cortisone ? Naar het schijnt kan je daar ook kalknagels/schimmelnagels van krijgen. Dus toch eens je meds checken en zien in welke medicatie er cortisonen of corticoïden inzitten...

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK wacht gewoon op een antwoord van Dootje..... :Big Grin: 

Ik rommel Zelf aan mijn voeten maar een pedicure kan het beter.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Kalknagels vragen altijd aandacht....maar leuk/boeiend om hier van alles over te lezen, uiteindelijk komen er steeds meer nieuwe technieken om iets te behandelen.... :Wink: 

dag Christel.....

dag Flogiston....

----------


## sietske763

een lamisil kuur is tegen kalknagels, alleen erg slecht voor je gestel.

----------


## dotito

@Flogiston, Christel, Elisa,


Ondertussen is mijn kalknagel iets verbeterd maar niet veel. Wat ik geregeld doe is is nog 2 x dag product opsmeren(excilor)en als ik uit bad kom vijl ik hem steeds kort en probeer ik hem te knippen. Gelukkig is het aan één van mijn klein teentjes, dus valt het niet zo op. Naar een podoloog ben ik ook al geweest, maar die kunnen enkel u nagel frezen, wel met goed resultaat. Maar uit mijn ervaring  :Confused:  heb ik het zo niet voor een podoloog. Slechte ervaring een paar jaar geleden meegemaakt.



Wat je zei Flogiston, over dat een kalknagel een schimmelinfectie is dat klopt. En de beste manier is inderdaad medicatie nemen, maar dat is ook niet altijd gegarandeerd dat het wegblijft. Ik persoonlijk ben zo niet voor die medicatie omdat het echt niet goed is voor je lever. Tenzij het niet anders kan dan wel, maar als ik geen pijn ondervind aan mijn kalknagel zal ik het wel zo laten. En van cortisone kan het ook niet zijn heb dat maar 1 of 2 keer genomen in heel mijn leven. Ik heb het jammer genoeg gekregen na een operatie aan mijn tenen. 



Heb ondertussen wel een pedicure setje gekocht zodat ik thuis mijn voeten en nagels kan verzorgen en frezen. En moet zeggen dat ik daar zeer tevreden over ben  :Wink:

----------


## Kalknagelidioot

Ik las iets van Dermonal producten. Een spray en een voetenbad. Zoek eens op dermonal shop of zo.

----------


## Flogiston

@dotito, als jij verder geen problemen van ondervindt van je kalknagel, is het prima om de symptomen op die manier in bedwang te houden. Dat lijkt me in jouw geval beter dan een toch wel belastende antischimmelkuur te slikken.

Pas als je kalknagels een probleem vormen zou je kunnen overwegen toch een antischimmelkuur te gebruiken. Dat is een afweging die iedereen voor zichzelf moet maken.

Voor jou gaat de afweging richting het goed verzorgen van je nagel en het zo onder controle houden van de verschijnselen. Zo te horen zou ik dezelfde keuze hebben gemaakt.

----------


## sietske763

> IK wacht gewoon op een antwoord van Dootje.....
> 
> Ik rommel Zelf aan mijn voeten maar een pedicure kan het beter....
> Kalknagels vragen altijd aandacht....maar leuk/boeiend om hier van alles over te lezen, uiteindelijk komen er steeds meer nieuwe technieken om iets te behandelen....
> 
> dag Christel.....
> 
> dag Flogiston....


ha lieve Elisa,
ben zelf voor een likdoorn naar de pedicure gegaan, en kreeg dus een gehele pedicure behandeling, ik had 2 kalknagels, aan beide grote tenen en ze heeft het er gewoon afgevijld, hahah ik ken mn eigen tenen niet meer terug en ga voor de blote voeten weer in zijn als 1e weer naar haar toe!

dag christel,
dag flogiston
dag elisa

----------


## afra1213

Schimmels krijgen de overhand doordat de lever iets zwakker is en niet optimaal
functioneerd. Wanneer de lever sterker wordt krijgen de schimmels minder snel de overhand.

----------


## sietske763

@afra,
volgens jou komt er erg veel door een lever afwijking of hoe je het maar noemen wilt,
alleen;;;;;wat is de oplossing dan.............hoe gaat je lever beter fuctioneren, en dan zonder die rauwe melk en boter.....(gewicht}

----------


## afra1213

Sietske 763,

Een afwijking is een veel te zwaar woord. Elke orgaan kan immers iets of meer storen en hiermee bedoel ik dat deze niet 100% werkt. Trouwens en lichaam heeft een zelf herstellend vermogen en dit wil niet zeggen dat het orgaan ook blijft storen. 
Wij eten en drinken en nemen medicijnen en ook dit is van invloed op ons gestel en de werking van onze organen.

De werking van de lever is van invloed op ontwikkelen van vele klachten bij o.a. exema, alergie, astma, netelroos, aambeien spataderen en zelfs bij de zieke van crohn is de lever van invloed. De lever is een van de belangrijkste organen.

En pasklaar antwoord is best moeilijk en kruiden/medicijnen moeten dus altijd op de bewuste persoon afgestemd worden. Ik weet dus dat de lever hier veel invloed op heeft doordat ik gezien heb dat dit bij twee mensen uiteindelijk weg is gegaan doordat hun lever wat stoorde en uiteindelijk beter is gaan werken.
Toen de lever beter was geworden verdween als bijwerking ook de kalknagel.
Toen ik deze bijwerking melde vertelde hij dat de lever hier invloed op had.
Ik kan je dus niet direct helpen of aangeven hoe je dit kan oplossen in weet alleen dat de lever van invloed is. Als je ooit in aanraking komt met iemand in de natuurgeneeswijze die constateerd dat je lever zal storen kan je nu wel de relatie met elkaar maken.

Trouwens de rauwe melk en boter zijn niet van invloed op deze klacht.

----------


## Flogiston

Dit is een mooi voorbeeld van waar ik het over had in mijn lange posts in een andere draad.

afra1213, jouw eerste reactie kwam over als "het is heel simpel, het is altijd de lever, en als je die geneest zal je schimmel altijd verdwijnen".

Jouw tweede reactie komt al een stuk genuanceerder over.

Had ik alleen jouw eerste reactie gelezen, dan had ik daar iets van gezegd. Nu ik ook jouw tweede reactie lees, hoef ik niets meer te zeggen.

(Ik zou nog wel iets kunnen zeggen hoor  :Wink:  maar dat zal ik nu maar even voor me houden.)

----------


## afra1213

Flogiston,

Ik heb ook veel geleerd van onze discussies.

Ik zal proberen iets beter op mijn woordkeuze te letten !
Ik begrijp nu wat je bedoel.

Als jij dit ook doet zal je zien dan kunnen wij het straks goed met elkaar vinden

----------


## Flogiston

Als jij het haardvuur vast opstookt, neem ik een goede fles mee!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Flogiston: Houd jij je mond maar effe...(grapje) Drink eerst de fles maar leeg!!... :Big Grin: 

Interessant die lezing over de Lever....een belangrijk orgaan.... :Smile: 
ik zocht zojuist wat op in mijn boekje van Dr Vogel...ik slik zo af en toe druppels van Vogel dit heet: Solidago...voor blaas en nieren...in mijn (oude boekje) staat dat het ook helpt tegen gewrichtspijn ( mooi) maar ik had ergens gelezen dat het ook voor je " lever " is..een schoonmaakkuurtje..aangezien de lever belangrijk is vond ik dit een goede tip, maar ik weet niet meer waar ik het gelezen had...ff zoeken op internet of waar dan ook...boek in de winkel van Dr Vogel, zal ik eens navragen bij de Etos..die weet veel en zij hebben een boek....De Tuinen ook....

Bedankt Afra.....dag Sietske....jullie brengen mij op ideeen....toedeloe....Groeten... :Embarrassment:

----------


## gerard1977

Bij een kalknagel is de zuurtegraad van de voeten niet meer in balans zodat schimmels en bacterien de kans krijgen om te ontwikkelen. Zeker als dit in combinatie is met een iets verminderde weerstand en hygiene. De schimmel nestelt zich in de nagel waardoor deze geel en brokkelig wordt. Om iets aan de kalknagel te doen, dient de bron aangepakt te worden. De zuurtegraad. Maak handig gebruik van natuurazijn in een wateroplossing. 

Lees hier verder over: *Hoe kunt u een kalknagel behandelen?*

----------


## Mehlika

Solidago werkt stimulerend op de lever, dit is echter niet aan te raden als er teveel vervuiling is. Dan zijn er veel betere kruiden in te zetten mar is echter per persoon verschillend.
Er zijn allerhande naturmiddelen die effectief zijn zoals goudsbloem en tea tree. Zuivere producten gebruiken ;-)
Maar de truc is idd het ook van binnenuit aan te pakken door de weerstand op te bouwen. Helaas is er geen wondermiddeltje wat a la minute werkt  :Smile:

----------


## scimona

Er is een verschil tussen een kalknagel en een schimmelnagel! Ook de behandeling daarvan zou verschillend moeten zijn. Geen van beiden zijn gemakkelijk te knippen en is afveilen de beste methode. Er zijn veel oorzaken waarom je een schimmelnagel/kalknagel krijgt. een getraumatiseerde nagel, is gevoeliger voor schimmels. Nageltrauma's worden veroorzaakt door druk, of stoten. Daarom hebben zo veel voetballers en balletdansers die op spitzen gestaan hebben schimmel nagels. 
Verminderde weerstand kan ook een oorzaak zijn, dan wordt je sneller besmet, want het is besmettelijk. De één is er gevoeliger voor dan de ander.
Over het algemeen houdt schimmel extern van een warme broeierige omgeving, van binnenuit suiker en gist. Dus zou je zeggen dat je schimmel dus iets anders moet geven om te verdwijnen. Als je dus de oorlog aan die nagel verklaart, houd je hem koel. Niet te veel en vaak dichte schoenen. Niet wassen met zeep en niet met een borstel schrobben. Probeer om zo min mogelijk zoetigheid te eten. 
Zet je voeten in een bad met zout en azijn. Ja, het is allemaal lastig en veel werk om elke dag aandacht aan je voeten te geven. Verandering duurt, omdat de nagels zo langzaam groeien, heel lang. Schimmels beginnen vaak op de hoekjes en zitten dan later vaak in het nagelbed, en als de bovenste laag niet voldoende afgeschuurd is, kan een medicament dat je er op smeert, niet tot in het nagelbed doordringen. Nagellak is uit den boze, omdat het daaronder heftig kan broeien en verder woekeren, al snap ik dat je in de zomermaanden je oindarotsjes wilt verbergen. Je zou dus voor een paar maand nagellak kunnen smeren, en daarna weer verder kunnen gaan met de behandeling. Een correcte diagnose is alleen te maken door een stukje van de nagel naar een laboratorium op te sturen. Een goede pedicure, die tevens voor diabetische en reumatische behandeling geleerd heeft, moet je hierbij kunnen helpen. Deze staat namelijk hoger op het paramedische niveau aangeschreven. Hoop dat ik deze of gene hiermee van dienst heb kunnen zijn. Zet je beste voetje voor. Liefs van mij. Scimona

----------


## Excilor

Ik ben zelf een fan van Excilor.
De reden is dat ik niet hoef te vijlen doordat het de nagel penetreert. Dat is voor mij persoonlijk ideaal

----------


## Excilor

Anti schimmel middel, als Excilor, moet toegepast worden en liefst rond de nagelriem aangebracht. Doorgaan tot de gehele nagel uitgegroeid is.

----------


## Excilor

Kalknagels hebben eigenlijk niets met kalk te maken. Het is een schimmelinfectie die je nagels aantast, waardoor ze er kalkachtig uit gaan zien. Een kwart van de bevolking heeft wel eens last van deze hardnekkige schimmel.

----------

